# Hunting in Russia



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Gents,

I just had a most interesting meeting with a very pretty lady that is going to start organising safaris in Russia for South Africans.
There are some really interesting and sought after trophies available at a reasonable price.

Ibex, Marco Polo, Giant Moose, 3.5m tall Bears, Arctic Wolf, Caribou etc.

No bowhunting though. Marco Polo require shots of up to 400 yards.
Their safaris are all inclusive. You fly to Russia and everything else is organised. They even organise the right clothing for you to wear as it's often -45/50 degrees celcius. You don't even take your own rifle.

Let me know if you know of any well heeled collectors that would like to experience one of these hunts. You've got to see the photos of those moose!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmmm.... That 400m shot with a bow is nothing compared to a 5m shot at a 3.5m tall bear! 

I also wonder how a bow would perform at -50 C... I just see things popping and breaking all over!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here in Germany I know 3 Bow hunter and 2 rifle hunter what was in Russia for hunting. Not one was satisfied by his come home. Because this I refused a hunt at brown bear for very low money.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I would willingly give my left testicle to be able to hunt Russia!!

Frank, why the name change?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> I would willingly give my left testicle to be able to hunt Russia!!
> 
> Frank, why the name change?[/QUOTE
> 
> Was also wondering what this name change is all about Thought we lost Carcal


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> I would willingly give my left testicle to be able to hunt Russia!!


Hey Engee, send you left testicle to me and I send a flight and hunting ticket to you:wink: This will be a awesome trophy at my wall:tongue:

Here the e-poos address from a friend name Thorsten Baumeister, [email protected] he organize hunts in Siberia.
The web-side is : http://www.v-a-t.info/index2.htm

Unfortunately the language is only in German, but if you have questions I can translate for you.


----------

